# Ebay purchases stalled



## PeterT (May 19, 2020)

I've had some purchases (originating from China) getting bunged up & delayed due to COVID which is understandable. But a couple last week that failed to launch right off the pad. One was fasteners, the other was lathe carbide inserts. refund was issued no problem but both replies seems to be indicating our post / customs system is rejecting right at the source country? Anyone else experiencing this? According to CP they are seeing record activity but no official mention of halting anything. I'll be glad when things are back to normal.


----------



## David_R8 (May 19, 2020)

Jeepers, we're set to start lifting restrictions in BC...


----------



## YYCHM (May 19, 2020)

I've had two Amazon orders for taps fail to materialize in the last two months.  I'm pretty sure they both originated from China.  The first was refunded with no fuss.  I waiting to start the refund process for the second.  In that same time frame an order for jigsaw blades arrived ahead of schedule however that one appeared to originate within Canada.


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2020)

This is interesting...…. The tap that was refunded showed up in our mailbox yesterday, 15 days late.  The invoice states some outfit in China, but the envelope was mailed from the UK?


----------



## PeterT (May 20, 2020)

That happens to me often depending on the seller. Sometimes even shipped from Canada. I assumed in those cases maybe they had a garage 'inventory outlet'. Doesn't bother me as long as its still free/low shipping & reasonable time. But I certainly don't understand how it works. It would cost me $10 to send an envelope of fasteners to myself.


----------



## PeterT (May 20, 2020)

One of the sellers replied back to me with this. I initially assumed the package was not allowed to proceed right at their local post delivery. They kept referring to 'orange delivery' refusing to ship to Canada, which I'd never heard of. Might be associated with Ebay seller service, I dunno.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 20, 2020)

During pandemic about a month or more ago a lot of items from China did not ship. It should be easing up now. Two months ago like 2/3 of items from aliexpress did not ship at all. 

As for price - it costs 10x as much to ship in Canada as it costs to ship to Canada from China. So you could ship from China to Canada that box of fasteners for say $1. There is a reason it is very hard to start small business in Canada shipping stuff - when your competition can ship for far less from another continent then you can next door.


----------



## Brent H (May 21, 2020)

@PeterT - I am waiting on 3 gear cutters I ordered mid April - not that long ago for concern but I have a ER 20 collet set and holder that was mid February- that one seems pretty long - both tracking numbers say “corona delay” and both items are in transit?


----------



## PeterT (May 21, 2020)

Hard to say. I've had orders way before that where I got notified landed in Canada. And there it sat for almost 2 months. I hear Customs is 'overwhelmed'.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 21, 2020)

Well I ordered a month ago some plugs for my machines via e-packet and they got here over a week ago. My mother ordered some shoes and it took 3 months with multiple delays. 

It could be different factors for different things. The shoes where the ones with major delay. 

A 12mm carbide cutter took just over 2 weeks to get here from China - very fast.


----------

